# Repport Aquarium Du Grand Lyon(france) Part2



## NARKOTIK (Mar 8, 2011)

AMERIQUE CENTRALE

LAC MALAWI

RIO *****(LE FLEUVE NOIR)LES DISCUS


LES PIRANHAS(PYGOCENTRUS NATTERERI D'ELEVAGE AGE MOYEN 20 ANS)




LES RAIES




( PLUS de1000 000 DE LITRES D'EAU POUR LA TOTALITER DES BASSINS QUI HEBERGES 5000 POISSONS DANS 47 BASSINS DE 30 A 450 000 l) 

MERCI A MME CHRISTEL JOURNOUX ET MR JEROME MOURIN POUR CETTE VISITE DE L'AQUARIUM DU GRAND LYON .... http://www.aquariumlyon.fr/


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks for posting pics those red look like they got some age to em, looks sweet love the amazon tank with the radom albino red oscar


----------

